# Chunk Honey Cristialized



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

95 to 100 degrees F. will liquify the honey. The comb will melt at 145 +/- a couple degrees. Good Luck!


----------



## GaSteve (Apr 28, 2004)

Putz said:


> 95 to 100 degrees F. will liquify the honey. The comb will melt at 145 +/- a couple degrees. Good Luck!


It may melt at 145, but it will deform long before then. I tried this and overdid it a little. The comb "folded" in half against the lid. I agree -- notover 100 should work. You have to be patient with this process.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Next time store it in the freezer till you need it!


----------



## bee_wrangler (Jan 21, 2007)

I heard about the frezer method too late, thanks for the info

Dan


----------

